# Asynchronmotor mit integriertem FU



## Johannes Ashur (15 Mai 2007)

Guten Abend,

ich suche einen Drehstromasynchronmotor mit einer Leistung von 3 KW + integriertem Frequenzumrichter.
Ach ja,Schutzart IP54.

Könnt Ihr mir einige gute Hersteller bzw. Produkte nennen?

Wie wäre es denn zbs. mit Danfoss oder Lenze????


Gruß

Johannes


----------



## Ralle (15 Mai 2007)

http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/produkt/C11.htm

Google ist dein Freund


----------



## MSB (15 Mai 2007)

Konkret kennen / verwendet habe ich schon:
SEW "Movimot"
Nord "SK300"

Wissen das es gibt:
Lenze "8200 motec"

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Medical (16 Mai 2007)

Johannes Ashur schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich suche einen Drehstromasynchronmotor mit einer Leistung von 3 KW + integriertem Frequenzumrichter.
> Ach ja,Schutzart IP54.
> ...


Hallo!

schau alternativ mat bei www.ruhrgetriebe.de vorbei. Die haben DASM mit FU im Klemmbrett, ob deine Leistungsanforderungen im Angebot sind weiß ich nicht, aber vielleicht hilfts dir ja weiter.
Der Service ist auf jeden Fall super und die Preise sind auch OK.


----------



## edi (16 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

macht nebenBauer/ Danfoss

http://www.danfoss.com/Germany/Busi...segment=MC&ProductTypesInCMS=true&next=detail

auch VEM

http://www.vem-group.de/index.php?id=53&lkz=1


----------



## Falcon4 (16 Mai 2007)

WIr haben mit den SEW-GEräten sehr gute erfahrung gemacht selbst bei groben Kreideablagerungen auf dem Gehäuse. Die laufen und laufen.


----------



## Maxl (16 Mai 2007)

Hat zwar von SEW 2004 eine miese Serie gegeben, die Probleme mit der thermischen Motorüberwachung hatte - aber seit anfang 2005 laufen die problemlos.

Bei SEW kannst Du (beim Standardgerät) 2 Frequenzen fest definieren - angesteuert wird das ganze über klemmen.

Willst du stufenlos fahren (oder mehr als 2 Frequenzen), brauchst Du einen Profibus-Feldverteiler, welche den MoviMot Profibus-tauglich macht.


mfg
Maxl


----------

